# Who else is going to ROC the cube?



## Homeschool Cubing (May 6, 2022)

Just wanted to see if anyone else here was gonna be there.


----------



## DynaXT (May 6, 2022)

Me


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 6, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Me


Oh, you were at Bulldog Winter 2022. I went to Bulldog Holiday Bash 2021


----------



## DynaXT (May 6, 2022)

I was at both


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 7, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I was at both


Oh, I checked your WCA profile but somehow missed that


----------

